# "enorme" performanceschwierigkeiten



## DP (21. Apr 2004)

hallo leute!

folgenes szenario:

jsp ruft java-klasse auf, diese liesst 2000 bestellungen aus der datenbank in einen resultset.

rows aus dem resultset werden in beans gepackt und diese wiederum in eine arraylist geschoben.

die arraylist wird dann ans jsp zurückgeliefert, welches mit ner for-schleife die beans ausliest und daraus eine html-table generiert.

das problem ist in der jsp-seite: um die html-table zu generieren, braucht der ca. 6-7sekunden - das ist entschieden zu lange. bei kleineren ergebnismengen stimmt die performance, aber bei so grossen halt nicht 

was kann man da noch machen?!

achja, der generierte html-code hat eine grösse von ca. 1mb.

vielen dank!


----------



## stev.glasow (21. Apr 2004)

Bei einer 1 MB großen html-datei sind 6 sekunden ladezeit doch ganz normal, die muss nämlich erstmal runtergeladen werden.


----------



## DP (21. Apr 2004)

aber vom localhost?! sorry, habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen.


----------



## stev.glasow (22. Apr 2004)

was ist das denn für ein bean ?

und könntest du mal den code posten wo du aus dem resultset die beans machst und diese in einem arrylist ablegst. aber bitte nur das wichtige, nicht alles ?


----------



## citizen_erased (22. Apr 2004)

wahrscheinlich nutzt du eine schleife, um die zeilen der tabelle zu erstellen. vermeide innerhalb der zeile überflüssigen zeichen (leerzeichen, tabs, zeilenumbrüche). der generierte html-code sieht zwar ziemlich stulle aus, aber er könnte um einiges kleiner sein und somit sinkt evtl. die antwortzeit


----------



## DP (22. Apr 2004)

joh, mache ich wenn ich nachher @home bin. danke


----------

